# 45 gallon tall fish tank.. Love ideas and insight!!



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

To get more fish or would it be able to become a hamster haven? 

Im thinking it would be awesome to see the tunneling and stuff. but, want to do research and make sure that the ventilation and the hamster(s) would be safe. ( robos can be kept in little groups

I grew up with hamsters and even had an accident litter. It was an awesome experience to take care of them all and watch them grow up!


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

That's a good tank for a vivarium! Nice and tall!


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

Asiposea said:


> That's a good tank for a vivarium! Nice and tall!


It is an awesome aquarium! I just dont want to get anymore fish atm as I lost my goldfish a few years back and more recently my betta fish ( a year ago). I would love to do a vivarium but, I have never had reptiles before and dont know how to take care of them lol!


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

super excited! Just emptied out the tank and cleaned it out/ Disinfected it. Bought some treats, a hideaway, and going out tomorrow to pick some stuff up for my hedgehog and bunny! Im going to be getting a Robo hamster very soon. Of course, I looked today and fell in love with one.Hopefully, she is still there when the tank is all set up


----------



## sammyterror (Feb 22, 2017)

Crabs and snails make great tank fillers <3


----------

